# Black Owned Business Thread/forum



## Dellas (Jan 28, 2018)

i would love a black owned business forum.
Like like offtopic

Then separate by state and if online
People can list name of business in each state  and reviews


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Feb 6, 2018)

That would be awesome! Seconded.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 20, 2018)

Thirded!


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 24, 2018)

I think you would be better off starting a thread in the vendors forum than getting a whole designated forum. Took like 5 years to get a sports forum.


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 18, 2020)

We now have a Black owned business forum!



			https://longhaircareforum.com/forums/black-business-forum.87/


----------

